# Xmas tree challenge



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let's be having you .... @Glenn wanna offer to a prize for the best ?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I was about to upload a picture of

Our Christmas tree (which should not even be up yet grr)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> I was about to upload a picture of
> 
> Our Christmas tree (which should not even be up yet grr)


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I wasn't really paying attention to the link on the video. I initially thought that was you @Mrboots2u, then I realised there was no funky background music and slick editing!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, You got me @Mrboots2u

Prize is a choice of;

a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup and a Sheet of TempTags

or

a CupNorth T-Shirt (size M) and a Sheet of TempTags

Best Xmas Tree pattern that looks closest to Dritan's first pour in the video as judged by you lot (via a poll of the 3 best entries) wins!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Rhys said:


>


made i laugh, gonna have to do this to wind the kids up


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

JPEG or video


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Stupid question ... I only have 2 hands ... Has to be a picture


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jpeg is fine - finished product is all that counts


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Picture


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

dritan (one-taker) on youtube 4 lever group on the go, I'm dizzy in amazement.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Step aside, folks


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll give it a shot, not sure how successful my attempt will be though.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Give up now, losers. I've got this in the bag.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh...


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

That video is very misleading, he makes it look so easy


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

We need a side challenge of who can make their Christmas tree look like a coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

h1udd said:


> We need a side challenge of who can make their Christmas tree look like a coffee


Could easily make my Christmas tree resemble one on my attempts at rosetta by setting my Christmas tree on fire


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

anton78 said:


> Oh...
> View attachment 18100


I just got a tingle of christmas excitement


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

fluffles said:


> I just got a tingle of christmas excitement


Ha! It's more tinsel than tree. Good excuse to have another go though...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I did just manage an apple bush and that's only if I squint, otherwise it looks like a blob. How many days have we got? Any less than 700 and I don't think I'll get enough practice in!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

my first effort with Horsham yirg gutiti washing station


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Right... To the milk jug!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been busy today...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Our tree this year....not bad considering the Kids did most of it.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Why am I surprised to find it wasn't as easy as the video would suggest? Still...it tasted good.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Our tree this year....not bad considering the dids did most of it.


Really? and the tree is still there?









John


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What are dids ?

and why is dids doing it a don't to have done ? Because i don't discern if dids didn't do it it wouldn't look less done


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Possibly a worcestershire slightly less than pc term from growing up days to describe persons who may, or may not, live in temporary aluminium clad abodes, that may, or may not, come to offer to tarmac your drive...

John


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Possibly a worcestershire slightly less than pc term from growing up days to describe persons who may, or may not, live in temporary aluminium clad abodes, that may, or may not, come to offer to tarmac your drive...
> 
> John


With marble chippins.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Well that's no fun, it's actually quite good


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> View attachment 18119


Nice!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You've got until Xmas eve to get your entries in - so still plenty of time to practice!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there a limit on how many we should post? I've just put those two on to show how it shouldn't be done more than anything!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Max 3 per person


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ha! I'd better save my best work then


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

anton78 said:


> Ha! I'd better save my best work then


I'm going to cheat, I'm going to steam my milk in a piping bag! It'll be a Xmas tree with baubles on and everything


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Really? and the tree is still there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it and with some haste edited it. Yeah tis an old word, or a shortening of one used by the Romany themselves....but completely unintentional this time, unlike many of my other puns...which some of you are kind enough to get.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didicoy


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

this one came out better than expected!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This may take some time

  IMAG2854 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My pipeing bag burst! (That's my excuse anyway..)










At least I've used a Christmas blend









..do I get any points for that?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> This may take some time


Tell me about it.. 4 shots in a row, had to start using Avenue decaf! #buzzing


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

getting better


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some great entries here.

Keep them coming!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Ugh, milk too thick


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

My First attempt - need to be slightly runnier I think to allow for inverted


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Attempt two and probably my final attempt haha


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Attempted my first today...


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine has decoration and is standing in the snow:


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Well my final entry ended up being this one, off for travels now so no chance of any better


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

good but not good enough


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

My free pour skills are hopeless! I know this doesn't count in the competition but I was quite pleased with how this turned out..

Russ


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lets make Sunday the last day to get entries in - by 7pm

After that I will choose the top 3 and start a poll

Poll will run until Xmas Day (morning) and winner will be shown in the afternoon


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Second attempt...










I've been overdoing it with the air I think, this time restrained a little and mixed more. Getting there, one more crack at it left..


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's my first effort from this morning... Needs improvement!


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

After many attempts


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Weird one but thought I'd get this in before the day ends. At work today so may happen to pour a better one!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coyote said:


> After many attempts


Thats a rosetta


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Thats a rosetta


If you imagine with decorations than its a christmas tree


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Last one from me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Half an hour to go before I choose the top 3 for the poll


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Last attempt.. After trying a couple more (with decaf.. ) I've gone for an earlier effort. In keeping with Xmas trees, the top bit is a bit gangly and overall has no shape..










(Second attempt is probably better, but I'll leave that upto the judges..)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No more entries can be accepted.

Locking the post until I have chosen the top 3 entries


----------

